# Stolen - Hamer Prototype and Hamm SS6



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

The following two guitars were stolen from Lou's Music in Hamilton, Ontario.

1. Hamer Prototype - Steve Stevens model (not the Prototype II that was marketed with his name). It is black with a trembucker and 3 or 4 add on switches. Here is a picture of the model in a different colour:











Hamm model SS6 - Black and goulish looking. Will be missing the case and the bar.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I'll be on the look-out in case it shows up in my area....I'll pass the word around as well.


----------

